# EW Aero V8 double size



## hdpreez (Jan 14, 2013)

HI All

Having built a couple of live steam locomotives i thaught it would be nice to do something different on the side.

I started construction of Eric Whittles Aero V8 yesterday. My equipment is slightly on the heavy side to build it in the 10.6cc version so i decided to double the size.

Here are some pictures of the progress.

Henk


----------



## metalmad (Jan 14, 2013)

How cool is that !!
Will be watching thats for sure 
Pete


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll be watching also.

Vince


----------



## Johann (Jan 14, 2013)

I like what I see Henk !

Van waar is jy ?

Johann


----------



## hdpreez (Jan 14, 2013)

HI

Glad to see you like it, will keep you updated. 
This is a joint project between myself and a friend, he will be joining the site shortly.

Johann, Im from Benoni.


----------



## petertha (Jan 14, 2013)

This will be good! Just curious, are you basically doubling the paper-copy plans dimensions (excepting any non-scaling things like clearances & fits etc)? Or is it a complete new drawing/cad model/whatever? Reason I ask is there were some changes (errors?) people have discovered in the original SIC article/plans. But maybe (hopefully) this is already known to you. I believe there is a yahoo forum or similar groups of people who have built them to completion & possibly documented the changes. Possibly also on this forum. Rusty memory, but I thought some of the issues were rather major - cam setting or phasing or timing direction...?

ps - I'm kind of flip-flopping on a first engine to tackle for myself, but one of the things I'm working on is replicating EW's Robin engine (single cyl, 4S). For me, it's too teeny as-is. Im sure I'll bugger up the watch-making tolerances. But I'm going to model it in Solidworks & similarly 'scale it up' & see where that leads me.


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 14, 2013)

There was a doubled up one serialized in Model Engineer not that long ago and I think the changes were mentioned there. Having seen it in the flesh its a nice engine when made at that size.

J


----------



## Johann (Jan 14, 2013)

What material do you use for the conrods ? It seems that we have  pro steel & pro aluminium camps...          Johann


----------



## hdpreez (Jan 16, 2013)

HI
Thanks for the tip, i was not aware of any errors in the plans, but 2 have found two on the crank case so far. Will be on the lookout for more errors, some of them sound quite serious!

In South Africa, i am battiling to find the equivalent for HE 15 Aluminium and have opted for 7075 which is also an aircraft grade. Do you think this will be OK for the pistons and con-rods?

Henk


----------



## agmachado (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes... very cool !!!

More one project to us appreciate... I think this design very cool !

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## hdpreez (Jan 19, 2013)

Made some progress on the engine block today. Line boring the center cam bearing was easier than I anticipated. 
Engine block is now 85% complete, some holes, sump fins and finishing required. Next will be the crank shaft bearing housings.

Im a bit worried about the cam which doesnt have any bearings by the looks of it, runs in the HE30 Al, would that be OK on an engine this size?

Here are some picks


----------



## ewapenaar (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Henk,

the camshaft has two phosfor bronze bearings (front and rear). In the middle it's running directly on the aluminium of the block. Should not cause problems.

6061 T6 is equivalent to H30. H15 is known as Dural specified as 2024 T6511

Erik


----------



## trumpy81 (Jan 19, 2013)

Henk, I am currently modelling the Whittle V8 in Inventor at double size. Looking at the cam there will be sufficient space to add two additional cam bearings between each bank of four lobes. 

Nice build so far, I will be watching closely


----------



## hdpreez (Jan 27, 2013)

Completed the front and rear bearing housings. Here s the progress to date.


----------



## trumpy81 (Jan 27, 2013)

Henk, that is looking good 

What size screws are you using, M3?

Here's a pic of my Whittle X2 Model.


----------



## hdpreez (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, they are M3. Fits in OK. 
Henk


----------



## Johann (Jan 28, 2013)

I think we have a sterling end result coming up here !                        Johann (Middelburg)


----------



## hdpreez (Feb 3, 2013)

HI
Had nearly wo full days on his project.

I managed to complee he botom half of he crank case. A large wire brush was used o get an almost casing-like appearance. Quite pleased wih the outcome.

I also completed the camshaft. Eric Whittle wrote that he was lucky that the camshaft did not distort during heat treatment. Luckily I planned for some distorsion and ground the bearing journals to size afer hardening. The rag on he lathe bed acts as a filter to catch some of the gringing gunk - dont want that stuff on he slides. the camshaft distorted during heat treatment and had a runout of almost 0.5mm. I clamped a smaller 4 jaw in the lathe chuck which allowed me to center the camshaft and play with the angle of the 2nd chuck to get the thing set up. There was just enough material left anf it cleaned up perfectly!

here r some pics of the weekend's progress.


----------



## hdpreez (Feb 3, 2013)

forgot this one


----------



## trumpy81 (Feb 3, 2013)

Henk, that is looking sweet!! Much better than my model ... lol

Thanks for mentioning the wire brush too. I had almost forgotten about the finish you can get from a simple wire brush, and you're right, it does look like it's cast.


----------



## hdpreez (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi
Didnt have much time over the last two weekends but managed to do something yesterday and today.

I finished the con-rods and the big end shells. Not too happy with the result of the lapping, i think the grinding paste I have is too coarse. I have to finish them before i can final machine the crank. 

The crank easnt too bad to machine, I expected worse after reading the previous discussions on similar projects. I marked the centres on one end of the material and scribed two lines along the length at 180 deg apart. I then made an eccentric bush with the same throw, split with a hacksaw on one side and used it in the 3 jaw to hold the other end of the crankshaft blank. Hope it makes sense with the pics below. I think doing the final turning will be more difficult though

Henk


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Feb 24, 2013)

trumpy81 said:


> Henk, that is looking sweet!! Much better than my model ... lol
> 
> Thanks for mentioning the wire brush too. I had almost forgotten about the finish you can get from a simple wire brush, and you're right, it does look like it's cast.


 
If your want to try something different. Brush your aluminium piece
with a small Brass brush in a liniear patern them take a big carpenter's
pencil and cover you hole piece with the lead.
Then simpy very light sanding with a scuff pad or lightly brush it with
the brass brush again
sure your going to like it


----------



## trumpy81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Henk, that crank and the rods look great. I look forward to hearing this run 

Luc, silly question, but what is the benefit of the lead pencil? ... I'll have to try this of course ... lol


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Feb 26, 2013)

[ 
Luc, silly question, but what is the benefit of the lead pencil? ... I'll have to try this of course ... lol[/QUOTE]

Andy, using a brass brush will make very smal scratch in your aluminium,and the pencil lead will stick in their
and give it a darker color like cast


----------



## BronxFigs (Nov 27, 2013)

Last postings back in February......

Nothing new?  Please don't tell me that this is the end!


Frank


----------



## hdpreez (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Frank
No its not the end. All components for the engine are complete, except for the carbs, intake and ex manifolds. Assembly is a bigger challenge than i anticipated.

Had some problems with the rings, they break when i fit them, cant seem to get it right. Thinking of making steel rings in stead of CI ????

Anyway, i decided in April to finish another project first. I started this in the beginning of 2012. It is a 7.25" gage DFB. The scale model was built from an original build GA drawings and some photos of the real thing. I think it came out nice, runns well as well.

A friend posted some pics on flicr of the maiden run. see  http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfav8/sets/72157637770092664/

Its coal fired BTW.

Will spend some more time on the V8 soon.


----------



## BronxFigs (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update.  Take your sweet time with the V8.  I flit from one thing to another, too.  Short attention span does this for me, and too many diverse hobbies.

Looking forward to your V8 Whittle on steroids.


Frank


----------



## BronxFigs (Dec 5, 2013)

Just curious, and confused....is this "WHITTLE" V8 Aero engine basically the same as the "CIRRUS"  Aero engine?  Superficially, they have the same "look".  Is the "Cirrus" Aero engine an Inline 4-cylinder, or was there a V8 model also built?  And what about the De Havilland "Gipsy"?  What are the major differences?

I see photos of the straight, 4-cylinder Cirrus engines mounted in both the heads-up and heads-down attitude....how is this possible to do without flooding, oil control, etc?  It can't be just a matter of turning an engine from one position to another position, by rotating it 180 degrees....or, can it?  Are there some kind of baffles built into these engines to control the fluids?

In real world, combat planes, I imagine that the planes did have to fly upside down for evasive moves, but what happens to the fuel, and oil inside these engines?  What ever the answers, I doubt that what takes place inside an operating, full-scale engine, would be a concern for model engines?  

I am just taking some wild guesses, so please help me out.


Frank


----------



## barnesrickw (Dec 5, 2013)

At the museum I volunteer at we have some Continental engines.  One is an aluminum v-12, air cooled 1,200 hp tank engine.  It looks a lot like the model you are building.  If I ever gain the skills, I would love to try, but would be more excited to see the more talented here try one.


----------



## barnesrickw (Dec 5, 2013)

barnesrickw said:


> At the museum I volunteer at we have some Continental engines.  One is an aluminum v-12, air cooled 1,200 hp tank engine.  It looks a lot like the model you are building.  If I ever gain the skills, I would love to try, but would be more excited to see the more talented here try one.



Oops, it's only a little over 700 hp.


----------



## BronxFigs (May 8, 2014)

Anything new with the double-size Whittle V8?  


Frank


----------



## BronxFigs (Sep 9, 2014)

A great engine, and twice the size!   Is this all there is ??????


Frank   : (((


----------

